# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for November 2016

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*Very important*

*When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic and it will make OpheliaBlue/Gab's winging delivering much easier. It will be very appreciated!


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Ask a DC to show or teach you a dance. _(Daniele)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Play rock-paper-scissors with a DC. _(RelaxAndDream)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Stick your head through the floor/ground and describe what you see on the other side. _(FryingMan)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Ask a DC to show you a new ability for dreamcontrol. _(RelaxAndDream)_  You can stack this one with a basic task... With two basic tasks even... doesn't that give points to a certain competition... 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Explore Candyland (Dolphin)

----------


## Saizaphod

That bonus task looks familiar  :Uhm:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> That bonus task looks familiar



Haha thank you I've read the tasks and some how thought the same but since I wasn't interested in this month bonus I thought Ah probably read it in  the suggestion thread even tho the picture and most votes where candy land :-)

----------


## FryingMan

I think there's an editing error -- the task must be Candyland, and "blind as a bat" was last month's bonus....

----------


## Lang

Yeah, I don't think people are interested in doing my task again. Unless you want to explore Candyland, blind as a bat?  :tongue2:

----------


## gab

Ok I changeded the Bonus to Candy since clearly that was the intended task. 

How do you guys gonna get there? I plan on opening a door to candyland, but this never worked for me. Maybe teleporting by turning around? Or sticking my head through the floor then squeezing through to candyland which surely will be there.

EDIT:
Oh lol, I said Candy, when I meant Candy Land. Just to clarify, before some of us go out looking for a gurl named Candi  ::chuckle::

----------


## woblybil

> Ok I changeded the Bonus to Candy.. before some of us go out looking for a gurl named Candi



Don't make me worse than I am  :smiley: 

Anyways, Sticking my head in the floor or making a new hole is entirely different than going down a ready made hole in the ground..I know whats down the ready made hole so I pee in it quite often and they're getting pretty mad at me down there  :tongue2:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Ok I changeded the Bonus to Candy since clearly that was the intended task. 
> 
> How do you guys gonna get there? I plan on opening a door to candyland, but this never worked for me. Maybe teleporting by turning around? Or sticking my head through the floor then squeezing through to candyland which surely will be there.
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh lol, I said Candy, when I meant Candy Land. Just to clarify, before some of us go out looking for a gurl named Candi



this is actually a good idea and completely my way of doing tasks: all in one dream stacking them. 
so in your opinion if i would want to enter candyland by a hole in the ground and i stick my head in and it would be candy land would it count or am i not allowed to expect what will be in the ground?  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Well if you ask me (as it's my task  :tongue2: ) I'd say "without expectation."

----------


## Lang

I had a dream about Ben Affleck and Matt Damon who were playing drunk rock-paper-scissors in the dream. Apparently, one of them smashed the other with a sledgehammer. Unfortunately, I wasn't playing at the time. So, it is a Bask ii task fail.

----------


## woblybil

Accomplished Bonus task.

10/30     And none too soon either, I was living in fear of losing my warm, feathery wings just before winter  :tongue2: 
10:30am After a sleepless night I ate breakfast and decided on a nap going over the Candyland task in my mind and wondering how to go about it.  It didn't take long before I was getting back up to go to the bathroom after I just went and was peeing in the tub when I guessed it might be a dream, The lights were pale and the switch didn't work so still thinking about candyland I stuck my head thru the hazy mirror over the sink, It was all pink and lavender colors in there and feeling safe I went on thru it.
 There was candy of a million sorts just floating in the air and it went to infinity in rays of light in all directions, Up,down, sideways and in the upper center there was a pale, giant eye watching over it all. I mean a BIG eye like Godzilla size!
But I wanted to eat it.. It looked so good I grabbed a piece of hard candy and was about to eat it when a booming voice said "Don't eat that!"..I didn't!.. In the distance I saw a woman in a pinkish kitchen scrubbing what looked like very large potatoes over a sink until they were white and placing them in a big bowl near a stove top. Thinking they could be candy of some kind I picked one up, It was smooth, shiny and hard so I tapped it on the side of the bowl and it cracked, It was an egg!.. There was a frying pan on the stove top so I finished cracking the egg into it and the woman flew into a rage! 
 She didn't look like I should ask her to do what I wanted to do so I started to spin out of there looking for someone that might want to do it and had just entered the void when the train woke me up..
I hate that train  ::yddd:: 

Actually I love the trains but not in the middle of a lucid dream...

----------


## Serene

I could probably get away with saying I completed the task but I personally cannot say that yet.  I feel it was a fail because I woke up in Candyland....Ummm this totally disappointed me! I wasn't in a beautiful Candyland I was literally in a 3D cardboard game where even the colors weren't very bright and it was way out of the normal characteristics of my dreams which are usually more real. I felt like I was tiny and I was feeling all of the cardboard and I was so bummed out that I tried to change the scene. Well that certainly didn't work, I was now in some old bar or more like a pub with cobblestone floors and full of cigarette smoke yet not a single person was around. I actually thought of sticking my head through the ground but I never did that before and I sure wasn't going to do it on cobblestone. Time to go potty and try again later.

----------


## woblybil

> I could probably get away with saying I completed the task but I personally cannot say that yet.  I feel it was a fail because I woke up in Candyland....Ummm this totally disappointed me! I wasn't in a beautiful Candyland I was literally in a 3D cardboard game where even the colors weren't very bright and it was way out of the normal characteristics of my dreams which are usually more real. I felt like I was tiny and I was feeling all of the cardboard and I was so bummed out that I tried to change the scene. Well that certainly didn't work, I was now in some old bar or more like a pub with cobblestone floors and full of cigarette smoke yet not a single person was around. I actually thought of sticking my head through the ground but I never did that before and I sure wasn't going to do it on cobblestone. Time to go potty and try again later.



Kinda depends on how you got to candyland, Lucid and intentional even though you didn't like what you found there I would count it, ...Non-lucid or accidental I wouldn't..They sort of leave that up to you.

 ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

I really want to see Candyland!

Short lucid late morning after long WBTB but was feeling too frisky to care about anything else.    Was super vivid and I was doubting at first even with nose pinch.  Hand check with two (of 4-5) stumpy fingers confirmed.

----------


## Serene

Not counting mine because I woke up there. I want to smell and taste the candy  :;-): .

----------


## woblybil

> I really want to see Candyland!







> Not counting mine because I woke up there. I want to smell and taste the candy .



I suppose if you go expecting something good it will happen.
I went apprehensive about it all and had a run-in with the "Guardian" and a scraggy haired woman with a bad attitude. ^..^

----------


## dolphin

I like all of the tasks. I want to complete them all this month.

----------


## spellbee2

Apologies for the delay, all non-wingers. Have at it!

----------


## gab

Advanced: Fail

I wanted to go to candy land. Was also planning to have a DC dance for me. Instead, I dug a hole.





> While still in the outdoors part of a dream, I remember the TOTM - dig a hole and see what's there. Although now I think the TOTM is "stick your head in the ground and see what's there".
> 
> Anyway, I start to dig a hole in the dirt when I get some not so good vibes and I decide I don't want to go what's on the other side of it. So I stop.



I'm such a scaredy cat : (
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...ections-78351/

----------


## Nefets

Wow ,there is actual challenges that I can complete by doing them in a lucid dream?

----------


## PercyLucid

> Ok I changeded the Bonus to Candy since clearly that was the intended task. 
> 
> How do you guys gonna get there? I plan on opening a door to candyland, but this never worked for me. Maybe teleporting by turning around? Or sticking my head through the floor then squeezing through to candyland which surely will be there.
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh lol, I said Candy, when I meant Candy Land. Just to clarify, before some of us go out looking for a gurl named Candi



Yeah, my brain was not the best that day! I edited a ton of times and re-read a ton of times and still messed up haha. I am glad I do the picture thingy and that helped lol  ::D:

----------


## gab

> Wow ,there is actual challenges that I can complete by doing them in a lucid dream?



Yessss! And I do get a set of wings that will help you fly  ::D: 





> Yeah, my brain was not the best that day! I edited a ton of times and re-read a ton of times and still messed up haha. I am glad I do the picture thingy and that helped lol



Haha, just admit, you didn't want us to get too much candy. THANK YOU for doing the TOTMs. We love 'em.

----------


## dolphin

I made some progress on these tasks.

Spellbee comp night 18 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Basic task i-(Success)-The dance Trixie showed me was one where she put her hands on my shoulders while she rocked her shoulders. I danced with her for a bit until I fell down.

Basic task ii-(Success)-I played Trixie at rock paper scissors. I chose paper and she chose scissors.

Advanced task ii-(Success)-In my other lucid dream, my friend showed me how to shoot both a long curvy stream of water and a curvy laser beam at a building using a super soaker.

Advanced task i-(Fail)-I was able to stick my head in the ground with the help of some DCs but wasn't able to see through the ground while doing so. Eventually the DCs stopped helping and one stuck mud in my ear. I got a bit upset and struck a DC with a banana.

----------


## woblybil

when you do it you sure do it up right  ::yddd::

----------


## obfusc8

Cmopleted the rock-paper-scissors task and the stick your head in the ground one - 

My Subconscious Cheats at Rock Paper Scissors

----------


## Daniele

> Oh lol, I said Candy, when I meant Candy Land. Just to clarify, before some of us go out looking for a gurl named Candi



I bet Candi could show you a dance.

----------


## FryingMan

> I bet Candi could show you a dance.



Oh great now if I make it there there will probably be candy cane pole dancers named Candi and Staci and there goes any hope of a calm exploration of the place.

----------


## Patience108

Made some attempts this morning in Lucid 

Advance 1 -  Couldn't see through to the other side when putting my head through the floor ...tried a couple of times and floor was all goooy then just dark so gave up - will try agin soon  ::rolleyes:: 

Advance 2 - asked a DC in the form of a beautiful bird ( yes been conversing with nature recently it's  cool  ::D:  ) The bird spoke a word I couldn't understand like " Slooow" or something like that when I asked for a new method of dream control ...I realised when I woke up I didn't ask her to show me the method  ::D:  ...so will try this one agin soon too. Anyway I went off for a super fly and used the " Slooow " method by slowing myself right down and stopping the dream by bringing my arms down ina firm movement and stopping in mid air ( not sure what I was doing but it was awesome  ::lol::  )

----------


## RelicWraith

Augh! Once again, I jeopardized my chances by misconstruing a task! Shoulda remembered that Advanced Task i required peeking through the floor, not just any barrier, or a ceiling, in this case. Then again, what's a ceiling, but a floor upside down? ...right?


*Spoiler* for _Relevant part_: 



Next, I turned to a wall decorated with picture/display frames. Just remembered the phasing task. First, I tried peeking though the walls, but some invisible force near them kept repelling me. Ditto when I tried floating through the ceiling. So, I looked for a way around this, when I noticed an imposing figure just beside me: Zangief from Street Fighter. That was unexpected. Still, I didn't hesitate to ask for help in this matter. He nods in agreement. In an instant, he lifts me by the back of my shirt, and tosses me right through the ceiling.

Now, I was cramped inside a small opening surrounded by wood panels. Oops, too far, I only needed my head to go through. The ceiling was close enough, so I tried peeking through, and, this time, did so easily. Eh, not much to see. Past an air grate to the right, this was just a narrow, white, featureless enclosure.




Link to entry: Log 564 - Phase Toss - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## obfusc8

Advanced II - Asked a DC to show me a new method of dream control. So apparently if you draw a red cross on a tea-bag, then lie on the floor and stare at it, you will astrally project and/or then become permanently invisible like Hollow Man.  ::D: 

Hollow Man/

----------


## woblybil

> Advanced II - Asked a DC to show me a new method of dream control. So apparently if you draw a red cross on a tea-bag, then lie on the floor and stare at it, you will astrally project and/or then become permanently invisible like Hollow Man. 
> 
> Hollow Man/



Hey...You never know! I've seen some pretty funny ways of AP'ing..
Personal favorite AP is after a half hour of good meditation music or beats is to turn off the lights, stare at a candle flame in the dark then put it out, Stare at the red spot in front of my eyes after until it zooms in and to surround me or pass thru it and i'm on my way..If no AP it makes for interesting dreams anyways..........
**************************************************  **********************
PS, I'll just ad this here three hours later..
11/06	
3:30am Just after explaining here how to AP easily I tried it but without the candle and turned it into an instant lucid dream. 
I'll just put it over here!  http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...er-2016-78434/
And that's what I meant about making for interesting dreams  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

Got Basic II.   I needed way more points for the competition, and I just HAD to encounter a group of girls first thing :/.   At least I made it through the game...

Yay another early TOTM.   Wings for almost a month for the 2nd month in a row! 
*Spoiler* for _Rock Paper Scissors_: 



+ LUCIDD 218 LD#218 I'm walking in a mall and people are in my way [DREAM SIGN] I'm trying to go forwards, faster, down a corridor with a sign blocking the way a narrator says the way is blocked because it's an employee smoking area I see them sitting along the very narrow corridor/walkway on the right, see the smoke, walk through it and smell it a bit, encounter another block a microwave oven and jars of things on top of it I'm trying to find a place to put my foot and step over this someone says something about me not making it (?) but I step over and recognize a guy [FALSE] and say "aren't you the guy who made the cabbage chutney?" he hands me a grey sausage I taste it it's good and beefy flavor I ask what it is he says "pork loin", I say it tastes more like beef.  I think of something witty to say, I grab the now empty table in front of me in order to stabilize, it feels very solid, I'm slowly getting lucid, I turn to the guy again to say something  but he's vanished and I get fully lucid from the shock of him and all the guys around him vanishing.  I'm just looking around me for a second and yep they're all gone.   I walk on farther down the walkway after a bend and start approaching a group of 3 girls. I stop myself. NO!   Must do TOTMs!  I think of them and remember rock paper scissors.   I approach the girls again with RPS intentions but they get off and start hurrying somewhere to the left.  I interrupt them and they say something unintelligble, but they don't want to stop.  I grab one's arms and say let's play rock paper scissors and make a game move (rock) but she doesn't respond.  She says something silly, they're all giggling "Tee Hee!  Tee Hee!"   I say again let's play and do the 1-2-3 count and make a rock fist and look down at her hands, she has made two hands, one left and right but I focus on the right and she made scissors, so I win!   I say let's play again and this time I do a "paper" hand and she makes some odd gang sign/bull-horns hand with index and pinky fingers extended , I say "what's that?" she says "I don't know!   Tee Hee!"  So I say "OK, time to [sexual comment], Tee Hee!" and [Sexy Time ensues], I worry a bit about stability but it's stable, but when I stand up to get more points doing more TOTMs  the dream fades.

----------


## Serene

Got Basic I and Advanced II but still can't get to Candyland which is where I really want to go.

11/6/16-Learn New Power and Dance (TOTM), Bald Man Task Fail - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RelaxAndDream

In the last two or three days i attempted some tasks:


*Spoiler* for _Completed Basic I_: 



... i fly down in a clumsy way and see a guy. i land/stumble next to him. i ask him to show me a dance. i notice that he looks like a kickboxer or something. big, strong and athletic. he starts his "dance" that looks more like kicks in the air (maybe a little like capoera but really not that dancefull) i tell him "yea but i want to see a dance" and he nods telling me THIS IS a dance. okay i think and for some reason i decide to answer this with a fireball the way i learned it yesterday. and yes it works pretty straight forward without to much problems. but i have a problem throw it on him but nah who cares. he "danced" for me and now i want to put my head into some nice concrete ...




*Spoiler* for _Failed Attempt Basic I_: 



...i get out of the car and approach a girl. since i found the last "show me a dance" not so convincing i ask her to the same. without a word she moves around the car and in the moment she wants to start another girl approaches her looking worried. she wants to whisper her something and i put my hand behind my ear deciding to have super hearing and i hear her loud and clear saying something about to think twice to just like that show a dance and to think about it....



DJ Entry Here and Here 


*Spoiler* for _Completed Basic II_: 



...i remember to play tic tac toe and ask her if she mind to play a round with me. she agrees annoyed and i throw paper and she stone. i win. i tell her we need to play until one of us has three. she roles her eyes and continue playing halfhearted. its difficult to see if she does paper or scissors because she nearly dont move her hand at all... she wins in the end. ...




*Spoiler* for _Previous Attempt During Competition_: 



...so i approach this nice girl AND.... ask her if she want to tic tac toe with me  she agrees but she seem very young and rashly. first time she waves to fast and i am not ready. i tell her we play 3 times. two times we have the same (often scissors). in the end i win 2:0 or 2:1 (cant remember every round anymore...). i think in the end i won with wells (beats paper) what somehow is cheating... after she looses she turns even younger to a small sulking girl....



DJ Entrys Here  and Here 


*Spoiler* for _Completed Advanced I_: 



...now i want to put my head into some nice concrete  
i look for a good place in the ground. i notice that everywhere are bigger and smaller manhole covers. i dont want to make it too easy so i look for a place where there is solid ground. i find a nice place and dive free of fear on the ground head first. i stick my head face first into the ground and i feel that the ground gets flexible pretty fast and i sink in. darkness. i want my head to go deeper so i do a hand/headstand and push this little ball of a head deeper into the ground. but i just cant see anything. its pure black darkness. i wait some moments and notice to start see some schemas like HH or looking into the sun and see little bits and balls but nothing with real structure. i decide that its time to get "my head out of sand", spit some dirt out of my mouth and continue with next totm. ...



DJ Entry Here 


*Spoiler* for _Failed Advanced II_: 



...i put my hand behind my back and this time feel super confident. immediately i feel a hand and ask "are you fryingman?" no answer i ask a second time and again no answer. i turn around and see a thin guy with short blond hair and light skin wearing blueish cloths standing there. i ask him directly "you are FM?" and he nods. i tell him that he wanted to show me how to get invisible last time but it didnt work out and if he can do it now. he starts to get worried like something is not right mumble something around. he seems to be torn between yes and no and i start waking up....



DJ Entry Here 


*Spoiler* for _Failed Bonus_: 



...okay candyland here i come. 
i look to the wall and even tho there is no mirror i see a reflection of me. i see myself smiling and tell myself "behind that door is candyland" i open the door but just a floor. the setting is like an very old hospital. i move to the next door and open it and again just a random room. i continue thru several doors until i land in a room with a guy and a girl. both seem to be personal. i see two doors next to each other and i want to ask the guy which one is the door to candyland but before i can ask he opens one and enters. again just a bathroom. i go to the girl and ask her same question. she tells me "none of those but this one" and points on a bookshelf with a small wooden door. she approaches it and puts in a tissue to open the lock. while shes making around i summon a fire in my hand again. its working but with a little more willpower than the two days before. i think i´ve found a reproducible and easy way to summon a nice fireball in my hand. i am happy about it. 
she opens the wooden door and i see a purplish portal behind it. without hesitation i jump inside and find myself in the void. pure blackness. i move some body parts to ground myself and not to wake up. i say again and again "candyland" and try to imagine it. this time it feels long to be in the void. after some time i start to see small circles that start to get bigger. suddenly i am in my room. for the split of a second i seem to see some candy outside but i am back in my room standing there. just to be sure i do a nosepinch and phase outside. i feel like in a different reality....




*Spoiler* for _Another Failed Half-Hearted Attempt_: 



i phase into a car and push out a granny again (dont know why i have a high affinity to cars that much at the moment and why there are always grannys inside...) i say out loud: "navigation on, bring me to candyland." and immediately a blueish arrow shows the direction. i start driving the car and hear music in the background. i accelerate and decide to drive to a place i know and get out there. but because i think about something else i land in a different location and i get out and everything is game-like. 



DJ Entry Here

----------


## FryingMan

It's really interesting that people are having issues with the head through the ground thing!  I guess our deeply ingrained schema that there's just dirt down there is hard to overcome!   I can't wait to give it a try myself!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> It's really interesting that people are having issues with the head through the ground thing!  I guess our deeply ingrained schema that there's just dirt down there is hard to overcome!   I can't wait to give it a try myself!



for me phasing thru walls and vertical stuff is kind of second nature now because i practiced it a lot. but i never attempted horizontal stuff. i know some people teleport by jumping into the ground and similarities. only thing i´ve done so far was drawing portals on the ground and then jumping in. ah and one time sinking into a mirror i placed on the ground.  but sofar i ran completely thru everything and the idea to peak head first is an interesting option i think. you can check things and if you dont like them undo them. i am also interested in phasing thru the ground more often now because i think its a neat thing when you can do it just like that and land in the void or even the location you want to go!

and i get what you mean with "issues" that there is just dirt. but i did it without expecting anything and get exactly that. same with last month totm put your hands in your pocket. there a lot of people also noticed that nothing is in there if you dont expect anything  :smiley:  so next time maybe i will expect something to be there and then put my head there. and i am pretty sure then i will found something. maybe i expect there to be a rabbits hole and maybe i will go inside?!  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

Keep up the great work everyone!!  ::D:

----------


## anderj101

I like the idea of checking out the other side of the floor. That one could be really interesting.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Another DILD, yay, briefly thought of having a DC show me how to look through the floor, but woke.  Pretty happy I caught this one.


*Spoiler* for _DILD, LD#219_: 




+ LUCIDD 219 LD#219   FA in a hotel bed (with best male friend [on a business trip?])
 and I could see in the hallway that several of the paintings had been turned around the face the wall
 I had a brief sense of foreboding about this, but then like "ahh...." and did a slow, careful nose pinch being pretty much already lucid, yep, then got up (some brief resistance but got up easily), stood by the sliding glass door [DREAM SIGN] covered by curtains so couldn't see outside, I thought "should I go outside and do some night flying?" nope, wanted more TOTMs. I woke my friend up with a shock "HEY MR GET UP!"  he shocked awake suddenly and comically shot out of bed rolling on the ground with that "moving faster than possible in WL" dream-y movement I walked around the room, came across another room with a TV playing inappropriate sexual themed activities for young people (did a double take when I saw it, lots of oral activities going on), and a pretentious sounding announcer saying something like "The James McFadden collection, for when [something pretentious, like "...quality is not enough"]".   I walked back into the bedroom where M was on the floor and I walked by him, spanking his butt once and it felt solid.  I wanted M to show me how to stick your head in the ground for the TOTM,  but the dream fades and I RC and I'm awake.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Another DILD, yay, briefly thought of having a DC show me how to look through the floor, but woke.  Pretty happy I caught this one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _DILD, LD#219_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + LUCIDD 219 LD#219   FA in a hotel bed (with best male friend [on a business trip?])
> ...



i see what you are trying. two totms with one action yea? neat idea. but is "showing how to look thru the ground" really a "ability" to get shown by a dc? in the first moment i would say no but when i think longer about it... probably yes. i mean what is Dreamcontrol? to do things that are not possible in waking life?! 
for me most of the time its something more special like fireballs or teleport of flying or stuff but i think i need to rethink my definition of dreamcontrol. feel free to give me yours  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Actually, doubling TOTMs was not my intention at all, I only had the look through the ground task on my mind.    And yes, of course, asking a DC is absolutely valid dream control.   What is dream control?   Causing something you want to happen in a dream to happen.   Period.  Means is irrelevant.   Using DCs is an excellent approach, by introducing an element of indirection, you're bypassing the need to suspend disbelief of having to yourself do something "impossible", to simply believing that the DC already has the thing you want, or has the ability to do what you want.    There is no difference to having a DC do something than using your phone in the dream to do something, or waving a magic wand, etc.

And technically, if I had doubling on my mind, I would see these as two separate things: 1) friend shows me how to do it, then 2) doing it myself

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Yeah I get you. But I didn't mean that using a dc is not a dream control. I meant that let him show you how to stick your head into the ground would be advanced ll (and sticking the head into the ground would be kind of a dream control by itself that gets shown by a dc) And with that it would be kinda Two tasks in one. 
Asking DCs for things is pretty cool. Like you said it's way easier to do something when you see that it is possible. This is the way i learned to change say into nighttime  :;-):

----------


## FryingMan

If the DC showed by example by doing it first, then you do it, in two discrete steps, I'd say they were different.   If they showed you by pushing your head under the ground, then I'd agree it was one task.

----------


## Serene

I got Advanced I but still can't get to Candyland.
11/13/16-UFO Darkens Earth-TOTM Cavemen Underground - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## GenghisKhan

During a very long WILD this morning I also explored Candyland. *HERE* the DJ entry

Thanks for proposing that one, it has been fun !

Cheers !

----------


## woblybil

> During a very long WILD this morning I also explored Candyland. *HERE* the DJ entry
> 
> Thanks for proposing that one, it has been fun !
> 
> Cheers !



You might need to PM Gab for your wings..Sometimes they oversleep  ::yddd::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i think i completed the bonus task even tho it was not "THE" candyland. but i am satisfied  :wink2: 


*Spoiler* for _Bonus_: 



...outside i get lucid and i meet my GF (that turns later to a friend A.) and the mail girl. i tell them "okay listen i have two goals: 1. visit candyland and 2. let me teach by somebody how to do short distance teleportation. what do you wanne do?`" both girls decide for candyland and so i go with it and "candyland it is! how do we get there?" 
we take each others hands and stand in a circle. i look down to the ground and we wave our hands once. for a short instance i start seeing some colorful things on the ground that might be some candy but instantly my rational mind kicks in "hey we didnt even teleport or changed location whatsoever..." and everything looks mundane again. we move around and the girls are in a good mood talking alot and jumping around. i still look out for some candy and instead of candy i see colorfull lights sparkling here and there on the ground. i try to hold the thought that we ARE in candyland already and all i have to do is find the right corner. i tell them "hey here is no candy..." and they answer "not yet..." and we keep going. we past by a christmas tree with some colored lights. the girls talk about some school stuff from the past i think. there is some not too pleasant metal/punk music in the background. 
i remember a DV-Thread where they talked about expectation and the example of sivasion with the summon of a banana. okay so i pretend to see some candy on the ground and pick it up and put it in my mouth. as expected i see feel and taste nothing... nevermind i chew and chew and dont stop chewing and imagine chewing some chocolate and after about 10-15 seconds i suddenly taste sweet and "candyland" or my version of it appears. i start seeing some egg formed foiled chocolates inbetween some grass [more like eastern-themed]. and not only one or two but now a lot of candy on the ground. i move around and see chocolate easter-bunnys and little santa clauses and several more sweets. i taste some and feel super happy about it. ...





*Spoiler* for _Advanced II fail_: 



...i think about if i might use them as items for performing short distance teleportation? i say "hey girls listen stop this discussion i want to practice short distance teleportation. lets say i want to go there to the xY [i look around and try to find a pregnant location and point at something]" the girls laugh because i pointed on something else or called it wrong or something? "oh come on you know what i mean i want to get there how may i teleport there easy who can show me?" i think about my recall and how bad it would be if i lose something from it and instantly i wake up [damn it!]...




DJ Entry 

@*GAB*: so maybe i might get an *orange name* and a *fancy custom user title*? Gab, hm, what do you say, hm?  :Shades wink:   :Hi baby:   ::deal::

----------


## naturespirit

Failed TOTM attempt.
Occasionally my control just refuses to work properly.  ::sad2:: 
You can see the lucid dream here http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/natu...ty-fail-78617/

----------


## Lang

> Failed TOTM attempt.
> Occasionally my control just refuses to work properly. 
> You can see the lucid dream here TOTM Fail TOTD Fail TOTY Fail - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Don't give up!  :smiley:  Keep on trying!

----------


## littlepooky04

I like the paper scissors rock one. I'm so silly to have only come to see these halfway through the month. -_- Small chance of being able to get it done now, lol.

----------


## woblybil

> Small chance of being able to get it done now, lol.



Just hurry  ::yddd::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Attempted advanced ll two times the past days but had no chance to write it online but maybe I have some time this weekend and I can post it. But both are more or less fails :-\ 

Ps: thanks *Gab*! 



> completed advances Lucid task



 Good enough!  ::cooler::

----------


## Snehk

I'm back... with Advanced I and Basic I completed.

[19-11-2016: Beverly game, water zombies, FA + MILD TotM attempt] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> I'm back... with Advanced I and Basic I completed.
> 
> [19-11-2016: Beverly game, water zombies, FA + MILD TotM attempt] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Hurray for Snehk..As many Zombie movies as I watch it's a wonder I don't have Zombies too.
 ::yddd::

----------


## Snehk

Funny thing is I don't watch too many zombie movies (or play zombie games) yet they tend to appear in my dreams sometimes.

----------


## naturespirit

Attempted Advanced ii non-lucidly.
 :Bang head: 
I hope I get to stop banging my head. It's giving me horrible bruises.
DJ Entry:
Non-lucid task of the month - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PercyLucid

Those who have wings, please go and vote for December´s ToTM!!! 

 You can do it clicking here

*Please:* Remember to not add dashes, or difficulty rank (basic, advanced, bonus). Just add the suggestion plain as it is easier for us to process it!

Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:



*Spoiler* for _Latest November 2016 Suggestions_: 




*Basic*
Jump in a puddle - (littlepooky04)
Yank a plant out of the ground - (littlepooky04)

*Advanced*
Be pregnant and give birth - (oneironautics)
Do a spin dash like Sonic - (Spaceline)

*Bonus*
No suggestions.

Create a black hole and see what lies inside - (naturespirit) (A very similar task was selected a few months ago)

----------


## woblybil

> Attempted Advanced ii non-lucidly.
> 
> I hope I get to stop banging my head. It's giving me horrible bruises.
> DJ Entry:
> Non-lucid task of the month - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Quit banging already, next month's will be better  ::yddd::

----------


## Xanous

Well it's late in the month but it's time I get back into these tasks. It really helps my whole dream to have goals!

Advanced Task i - Stick your head through the floor/ground and describe what you see on the other side. (FryingMan) 


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I am in some strange house back in town. I see my Father and and wife milling about. Then we are in a car looking at the house. Neighbor's are outside staring at us. I think how this is all wrong. We live out of town now. I hate this. Then we are back in the living room. I am still perplexed why I am living in town, but then it dawns on my that this has to be a dream.

I immediately remember the lucid task to put my head through the floor. I kneel down and take a moment to stabilize visually. I pay close attention to my hands and the carpet. The texture is very vivid and the color is something like faded dingy mauve. It looks like someone needs to vacuum or, perhaps, shampoo. I go ahead and start pushing my heading into the floor. It feels a little like jello then solid wall. I try several times and stop when I realize and I not thinking about it the right way. This is more like phasing. I think to reach through like its an open window. ****Suddenly, There is an electronic whoooomp sound and a space opens up for my head and I peak into the sub-flooring. Of course, it's pitch black so I snap my fingers and create a flash light with my index finger. ET phone home? I am a little shocked how well my dream control it. Darkness it always a struggle for me, but everything is now brightly lit.

There seems to be a space of a few feet deep in here and directly in front of me is a mirror. I look into it and see my face is just a skull is with frame around it. I giggle at the oddity and then look around some more. The area is dirty with a few pieces of scattered trash. I try to take mental note of each piece but quickly realize it's a waste of time.****

I stand up and now my head is poking out the top of the roof. I go ahead and climb up and see one of the neighbors taking out the trash. I tell him he's not my real neighbor and that I don't live here. He asks why and I say that it's because I don't like him. Then for some reason, I jump down and hit him with both feet. As I do, he grows like Jake the Dog and pushes me back up on the roof. Everything is getting weird and I realize that I am loosing focus. I decide to go ahead and wake up so I don't lose lucidity and forget the dream.




Not My House - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RelicWraith

I finally got a task done right this month. Took long enough.


*Spoiler* for _Relevant part_: 




 	WILD transition in bed. I waste no time flying out to the hallway, and stop to try Advanced Task I. There was resistance in peeking through the wooden floor, as in other attempts. What's more, my head would flash back to an erect position at times. Still, my persistence pays off. My head phases through. What I saw... was pure darkness. Big surprise...

 	A few seconds later, a tunnel exit appears in view. I'm approaching quickly. Once through, I drop down a sharp incline. I look around, and see I'm in a roller coaster ride. There wasn't any noise, making the experience less exciting than it should be.

 	I awaken half a minute later.




Link to journal entry: Log 582 - November 2016 Advanced Task I - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> I finally got a task done right this month. Took long enough.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Relevant part_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  	WILD transition in bed. I waste no time flying out to the hallway, and stop to try Advanced Task I. There was resistance in peeking through the wooden floor, as in other attempts. What's more, my head would flash back to an erect position at times. Still, my persistence pays off. My head phases through. What I saw... was pure darkness. Big surprise...
> ...



Way to go! And in plenty of time too  ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

Okay folks!

Those with wings can chain  :smiley:  http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...er-2016-a.html

Have fun!

And for those who can't, you still can get this ToTM!!

----------


## PercyLucid

And that's that for the month!! 

Let's go for some time bending, shall we?

 :lock:

----------

